# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Vjerra dhe nusja dhe marredheniet mes tyre?

## Letersia 76

Kam dëgjuar madje nga shumë nuse që ankohen për vjehrrat e tyre por madje edhe shkojnë shumë keq sa nuk i durojnë dot ato. A nuk është mirë që të jetosh në paqë me nënën e burrit tënd? A nuk është mirë që mos të grindesh? Ndoshta dikush thotë: Po vjehrrat? Unë mendoj që të jesh ti iniciatorja për paqe, dashuri, gëzim. 

E di që në këtë pikë ka njerëz që pajtohen me këtë mendim por skanë forcën,dhe guximin për ta bërë një gjë të tillë (të ndahen nga familja) dhe të jetojnë së bashku të lumtur dhe në paqe me të tjerët. 

Ndoshta kjo është historia e juaj si çift, apo ndoshta keni një histori tjetër. Shumë grindje tek çifti i ri janë për shkak të prindërve të burrit dhe rrallë për shkak të prindërve të gruas sepse me ata nuk jeton çifti i ri. A nuk është më mirë ti bindesh Perëndisë? Jeto me gruan tënde dhe kënaqu me të ndërsa pjesa tjetër e familjes le të vazhdoj jetën e tyre ashtu si duan ata.


Ju te martuarit flisni........

faliminderit ....

----------


## Mina

Kjo teme eshte trajtuar edhe me pare por gjithsesi une mendoj se rregullatori i ketij raporti problematik eshte ai qe qendron ne mes te te dyjave. Gjithashtu theksoj se thelbi i ketij raporti eshte mosnderhyrja ne problemet e brendeshme te ciftit, qe zakonisht eshte tendence e vjehrres. Kudo ku ka harmoni ne kete raport, thuhet qe vjehrra nuk me nderhyn. Eshte shume e thjeshte per ta zbatuar kete rregull. Dhe kjo varet nga sensi i vjehrres, pavaresisht nga shkalla e intelektit.

----------


## Letersia 76

Me te vertete probleme familjare .......

----------


## bjondina

Prape ti me nusen e vjehrren?

Une per vete nuk jetoj me vjehrren, por e di qe ne shumicen e rasteve ekziston konflikti nuse-vjehrre.Them shumicen se ka dhe raste te rralla kur shkojne mire.
do thosha vetem kete:Vjehrra duhet ta kujtoje se ka qene dikur nuse vete ashttu sic nusja duhet te kete parasysh se do behet vjehrre nje dite.

----------


## Letersia 76

a kur te behesh ti moj bjondina do te permbyset bota>> :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bjondina

Letersiaaaaaaaa!
Keshtu si po flet ti do ma lesh djalin beqar pa nuse.
Une per sa e njoh veten..... per te qete e njoh.

----------


## london_girl_02

jo po qe si thot letersia i imi kthehet ne gay
u tha u be ska me
o letersia te kam thene nej qind here mos i fut 
te gjith ne nje katogori lale se njerzit nuk jane gjith njesoj ok
ske faj ti jo eshte rrit ne fshat dhe ka pa vec mardhenje te keqia ihihi

----------


## Letersia 76

O london O katundare tropoje hahahahha
merr vesh ti nga e ka bishtin kungulli........ :buzeqeshje: 
vetem shaka se ti je si rrush...ama....

----------


## bjondina

Letersia cke me tropojanen ti lali? Apo spo ta var teneqen rrushi amerikan?

----------


## Letersia 76

jo moj bjondina po debati keto gjera ka ....
here zihesh e here pajtohesh dhe biseda behet interesante ...
po cdo here na kuotim te mire te fjales....

----------


## Letersia 76

jo moj bjondina po debati keto gjera ka ....
here zihesh e here pajtohesh dhe biseda behet interesante ...
po cdo here ne kuptim te mire te fjales....

me falni per perseritjen po tastiera e kmpjuterit ...?? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## london_girl_02

ahahah  blondine hallall rrusho kesaj radhe i ka ngel rrushi pa e provu letersise

----------


## Letersia 76

dhelpra kur nuk mund te arrinte te kapte rrushin tha:ishte i papjekur.......

----------


## alvi

Ej, po kollovaret?
Si i harruat ata qe kane hyre kollovare per pashaportizim me ardh ne Tiron?
Po ata si ja cojn me vjerrin e vjerren?

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## alvi

Leje, leje, se mire kollovar, po ata ishin dhe jabanxhi, te duhej te prisje e te percillje gjith fisin e atij. ncncncncnc
Tu bote shpia si han me dy porta tu bote.
S'kishte faj vjerra, qe se lete korbin rehat.

----------


## bjondina

Po nje kenga tjeter e dini:

Ckane djemt qe lane fshane 
lane nene e babane
per te vajtur ne Tirane
kollo kollo kollovar.
Ti 20 nusja 30
thatanike plot me huqe
mjaft te kete 2 e guzhine
lavatrice e kolltuqe.

----------


## alvi

E modhe bjondine

Sa kisha pa e nigju, nja 500 vjet(hiperbole)

----------


## london_girl_02

letersia si shum inat po me kie

cte kam ber un mer ti se do ta ta ta ta ndoj dit po rri urt 
ihihihihiihihihi

----------


## Letersia 76

hahahahah
he se  meson kur te martohesh se c'eshte vjerra!!!!!!!!

shendet vjerres!

----------

